# sono diventando pazzo !



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes I am going crazy !

A local guy was selling his C40 on LX10, at an incredible price.... in my size ! so I couldn't pass on it....

I will drive now to go and fetch it ( it is some 50km from here ) , not exactly a day to go and buy a bike.... it is 3°C out there.


Do you like it ? more when I get it home and can clean it and prepare it


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

You have my disease. I have an Oval Krono in an LX scheme but without the man painted on the top tube. The scheme is black, red, and white, but I forget which LX number it actually is.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

the bike is fecking beautiful !

The guy who was selling it is 67yo and is now retired, the bike is on pristine condition.

full Campy Record 10 speed, Campy Electron 24h wheels, he even gave me spare spokes for when I could need them.

I will just refit it to my preferences, a more modern saddle, a little longer stem and it will be ready !

here are pics I took when I just came home


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

What did it cost you? I am hoping it was A LOT so I won't cry too much.

Very nice bike. Very nice bike indeed.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

If I tell you you will end hating me 

It was higher than what you would pay for a same year's Trek, but way low for what it is worth. 

the bike is really beautiful and in excellent condition, I replaced the saddle, put on some carbon botle cages, cleaned it up and setup the handlebars to my preference. 

i will post pics later on when I am back home and surely will go for a ride after work today, ( it will be 5°C and dry according to the weather report ).

I will need a 1 cm longer stem to get the same fit as my Extreme C, I will look for a nice ITM stem preferably with Colnago logo.

The only transgression I made is that I removed the Campagnolo Record pedals and put on Shimanos. I don't have Campagnolo cleats and for what I read the pedals are great but the cleats are as bad as Look deltas. I do prefer the shimanos for their walkability.

will post pics soon


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*That's nice*

Hehe, prior owner was defnitely old school. Original Turbomatic saddle and also Silca frame fit pump. Things I used as recently as 11 years ago. Based on the paint scheme and stays, it's a 2002.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

here is with a SLK and carbon cages, I went for a ride with it and I like it a lot, however I really need a longer stem 1 or 2 cms longer, I will experiment with some old stems I have here before buying a nice one I need an adapter 1" 1/8 to 1" though

prior owner was a retired military guy, he had lots of marathon trophys and medals, he was mainly a runner, the bike was his secondary sport, that's why is in such a pristine condition, he gave me all the orginal user manuals and other docs, including the original fitting sheet.

now I don't know how should I organize the bikes ? 1, 1.a, 1.b, 2.a, 2.b, 3 ? .... oh well


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice! You can never have too many C40's in my opinion!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

in fact the first C-40 is too big for me, according to the geometry charts it would be a 59, has a top tube of 56.5cm and that's why it was wrongly advertised as a 56., I will put it for sale next spring


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

simply gorgeous! congrats on your great find


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I replaced the stem by an FSA I had around and tested it, the stem is 13.5mm and was quite right, but I guess i would not be able to find something on that lenght.

you see there the stem is oved 2 spacers, but like this and the 13mm stem I get precisely the same setup as my Colnago Extreme C that I just found is like this because has Freuler geometry ( longer top tube and higher head tube )

So my options are.

1. leave it as it is.
2. buy an ITM Milenium Carbon in 130mm for $35
3. swap handlebars and stem with and FSA K-Force compact/FSA OS115 in 130mm that I have also around.

I am thinking on trying version 3, but the Campagnolo Record computer mount is only made for 26 Ø, and also I guess I wouldn't get aproval from fabsroman for this.... ( I have to swap those Contis for some Vittorias before he finds out  )

decisions, decisions...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Salsa_Lover said:


> I replaced the stem by an FSA I had around and tested it, the stem is 13.5mm and was quite right, but I guess i would not be able to find something on that lenght.
> 
> you see there the stem is oved 2 spacers, but like this and the 13mm stem I get precisely the same setup as my Colnago Extreme C that I just found is like this because has Freuler geometry ( longer top tube and higher head tube )
> 
> ...


Hey now, I am nothing short of practical. When the Contis wear out, replace them with the Vittorias. I am actually running Tufos on a lot of my wheels. However, the last tires I bought were Veloflex tires. Still haven't mounted them though. Waiting to build up some Ambrosio Crono tubular rims on some hubs, but I am debating red Tune hubs versus black Campy Record hubs. Decisions, Decisions, as you say.

Me, I have a thing for Cinelli bars and stems since I have been using them since 1985. Ordered the 3T bar and stem, Made in China, and then decided to go with the Cinelli instead since it too is now Made in China while Designed in Italy. If I'm stuck going with Made in China bars and stems, it might as well be Cinelli. Tried to go with WR Compositi bar and stem which is made in Italy, but trying to find those here in the states was impossible. Even trying to order them from an Italian vendor was impossible. They are rather pricey too.

Just found out that my cousin lives in Cambiago now. Might have to take a trip over there to visit him and his family.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Update, winter, winter.... so much time so few kms.... all is snowed and my rides are shorter..

well, that gives some time to work on the bikes.

I got a nice Cinelli RAM ( Made in Italy ) and did a full maintenance to the C40, this is the current state, includes new hoods and tape.

I reproduced the same exact fit as on the Extreme-C, but as my Extreme C is a 57/54 freuler and this is a 55 traditional then some spacers are needed to keep the same setup.


















here with lights for autumn/night riding.










next upgrade ? A set of Hyperons magari ?


----------



## ACC (Apr 27, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful...good luck!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

first ride of 2011 !

the temperature raised close to 0°C enough to melt the snow and dry the roads a little, so I left the cross bike at home and took the C-40 for a spin...

You can see the New Year firecrakers there


----------



## ACC (Apr 27, 2009)

We had a blizard this past Monday in Boston, but toaday we had temps in the mid 50's! I would love to tell you that I road, but the roads still had alot of salt, snow banks & melting snow on them, so riding was out of the question (for me anyway).

The views in your photo are almost as nice as your bike! (I still love the color scheme)


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Today all roads are wet.

But not because of melting snow or rain.... simply the air is so humid that everything is covered in Dew.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Just plain beautiful, Salsa. My wife would approve of the paint job too.

There is a bit of a style issue with these 1" spacers and the 1 1/8 stem and cap, though. I'd look into that if it was my bike. Style It TFU, haha.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I will wait until the spring to ride it more and then be sure if I want the height there ( or lower ? ) and then I 'll cut the steerer. then the 1 1/8 cap will not be an issue as it would be on top of the Ram

what do you suggest to style it TFU? The only thing I see is to slam it down with no spacers, but then it would be 1.5 to 2 cm lower that on my other 2 Colnagos and I am trying to get the same fit.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

After the steerer is cut it is styled TFU. :yesnod:


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

I'd space it with a 5mm spacer under the ram......for the looks, but then again I try to do what you do and keep all my bikes equal.

PS: I don't know if its the cold weather but there seems to be quite a lot of really good deals to be had on C40's in Europe now.......


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

the thing is my Extreme C is a 57 Freuler so it has a 54cm seat tube c-c, but 57cm head and top tubes, so the RAM is all slammed down. Fit is perfect.

The Extreme Power is a 52s so equivalent to a 56, I have it with a longer stem and only need 5mm spacer to have exactly the same fit as the Extreme C

And this C-40 is a 55, same top tube as the 52s, but shorter head tube and also the record headset has less stack than the other two, so I need a bit more spacers to mantain the same fit.

And yes there are some good deals to be had in Italy and also here in Switzerland, but not really a lot as you say.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

In between C40 C50 extreme C and Extreme power i'd say about 15 bikes at least (France, Italy, Czekoon Ebay, Troc Velo, Yakaz etc ...................:blush2: :blush2:


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

yes, there are some good deals, but I have seen better ( In fact I got already the best 3 and had to let pass one real good one  )

The Czech guys have nice frames and bikes, but a bit on the high priced side ( I think I saw you C-50 on the Czech ebay right ? )

I saw a brand new EPS on AMIT sold for cheap from UK recently. ( this is the one I let pass )

Best deals so far in Italy and at trocvelo too and it is worth the trip to France or Italy for it. they had a C-50 55cm for 900 EUR on trocvelo and I saw another in PR00 in Italy for about the same, how much was yours ?

Edit, this was the frame 1190 GBP only, brand new and on my size. I was ready to buy it but then I refrained.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150535709854&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

http://www.troc-velo.com/velo-route-course-colnago-1-1-432382.htm

http://www.troc-velo.com/velo-route-course-colnago-c50hp-1-1-404574.htm

Really nice one: http://www.troc-velo.com/cadre-cadre-route-colnago-c40-hp-1-1-420867.htm

etc etc etc................

You are right about the C50.....expecting it anytime (love the wx07).....i'll fill you in on the build!!!

I think: record 10s, richey cockpit (logic 2 and Axis4)(mated to the headset) old record hubs 1998 and 1999 (the best!!!) with dt aero and dt rr 415 or mavic open pro or fulcrum racing 0...........


----------

